

Every Mobile Social App Site, Ever - dwynings
http://visualidiot.com/articles/social-apps

======
nc
I might have to steal that design for my next mobile app. Thanks!

------
DigitalBoB12
I hope it's as good as Color!

~~~
kenrikm
You could hire a team of corporate .Net guys who sold their souls for a safe
salary and _even they_ would make something better than Color.

------
AznHisoka
For a minute, I thought this was a real app. When I read that copywriting, I
thought hm.. wow these guys are funny and don't take themselves seriously, I
might actually download this... I was disappointed =(

------
kenrikm
Thanks! that made my day. However you forgot about the cute illustrated animal
logo like hipmunk and mailchimp.

~~~
MaxGabriel
Neither of those are mobile social companies.

------
Okvivi
If you make this an editable template, I can guarantee you people will use it
for their startups. :-)

------
fvryan
But the best mobile social app sites now show the hand animated and
interacting with the phone.

------
danko
I thought this was what Jotly was supposed to be. And then, like magic, Jotly
was real. I think they had to go one vaguer to prevent this from materializing
into reality as well.

------
brackin
Put this as a template on Gumroad and I'm sure lots of people (including me)
would buy it.

------
artursapek
I wonder how much the designer got paid who chose the texture for the yellow
section.

